# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  چگونه میتوان کد های PHP یک صفحه را بطور کامل مشاهده کرد؟

## ghasvari313

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم*
سلام من هیچ وقت از این انجمن ها استفاده نمیکنم چون به نظرم یا سطح پایین   دارند یا وقت تلف کنی است ولی حالا امروز این سوال را پرسیدم ببینم کسی   جواب منو میدهد یا نه!؟؟!؟؟!

چگونه میتوان کد های PHP یک صفحه را بطور کامل مشاهده کرد؟ :خیلی عصبانی: 
فکر نمیکنم کسی جوابم را بدهد!   :متفکر: 
الکی هم نگویید که نمیشه چون هیچ کاری در کامپیوتر نشد نداره!!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## 2undercover

خوب برای این کار شما باید به سرور میزبان سایت دسترسی پیدا کنید.

----------


## ghasvari313

> خوب برای این کار شما باید به سرور میزبان سایت دسترسی پیدا کنید.


بله این را خوب میدانم ولی باید راهی برای دستیابی به آن ها باشد.

----------


## ghasvari313

> بله این را خوب میدانم ولی باید راهی برای دستیابی به آن ها باشد.


ولی این پاسخ صحیح و درستی نیست چون دسترسی به آن سخت است ولی امکان ناپذیر نیست(سخت است)

----------


## ghasvari313

دو دلیل برای گفتنش بیشتر نیست:
1-کسی نمیداند چگونه و میگوید غیر ممکن است.
2- بخاطر مسائل امنیتی.

----------


## omidabedi

کد php در حالت معمولی و استاندارد* به هیچ وجه ممکن* قابل مشاهده نیستند

مگر اینکه در برنامه مشکل امنیتی یا باگ وجود داشته باشه
سرور درست کانفیگ نشده باشه و بجای اجرا بیاد سورس رو بفرسته
عدم تنظیم پرمیشن فایل ها ممکن هست این امکان رو بده
اشتباه در فایل htaccess
ارسال هدر اشتباه توسط برنامه
و...

یا اینکه بصورتی بتونید به هاست دسترسی پیدا کنید حالا به هر طریقی
میتونه شل اپلودینگ باشه
و ....

پ.ن: منظور از حالت معمولی و استاندارد حالتیه که درش باگ نباشه و بصورت صحیحی نوشته شده باشه

----------


## ghasvari313

:متفکر:  :متفکر: ممنون از همگی :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## رضا قربانی

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم*
> سلام من هیچ وقت از این انجمن ها استفاده نمیکنم چون به نظرم یا سطح پایین   دارند یا وقت تلف کنی است ولی حالا امروز این سوال را پرسیدم ببینم کسی   جواب منو میدهد یا نه!؟؟!؟؟!
> 
> چگونه میتوان کد های PHP یک صفحه را بطور کامل مشاهده کرد؟
> فکر نمیکنم کسی جوابم را بدهد!  
> الکی هم نگویید که نمیشه چون هیچ کاری در کامپیوتر نشد نداره!!


از این انجمن ها استفاده نمی کنی  :لبخند گشاده!: 
خب چون استفاده نمی کنی نمی دونی php  سمت سروره و وقتی درخواست ها به سرور ارسال میشه در بازگشت از سرور تمامی کدها به زبان های ایستا (html , ...) تبدیل میشه . 

زمانی می تونی کدهای php یه سایتو مشاهده کنی که یه مقدار تلاشت رو بیشتر کنی و به انجمن هایی که وقت تلف کردنه سر بزنی و با کلام مناسب و پست های سنجیده شده از کاربرای وارد کار که وقتشون رو توی انچمن ها تلف می کنن یاد بگیری . به جون داداشی اصلا هم الکی حرف نمی زنیم .

به نظر من تلاش کن یه مقدار وقتت رو بیشتر در این انجمن ها تلف کن قطعا ، حتما ، صد در صد ،  می تونی کد های php  یه سایت رو که برنامه نویس هایی تو رده خودت ساختنش رو ببینی ..
تو می تونی . موفق باشید

----------


## ashid098

ی راه که اغلب جواب نمبده ولی خوب میتونی ی برنامه بنویسی و به سیستمش تزریق کنی اول لیست فایل های موجود رو بگیری و بعد دونه دونه برنامه بازش کنه وبرات محتوی رو ایمیل کنه
میتونی سرورش رو پیدا کنی اگه اشتراکی بود بین اسکریپت ها ضعیفشو انتخاب کنی و بعد نفوذ کنی و خلاصه باید هکر باشی

----------


## masiha68

like  رضا قربانی :)
هیچ چیز مفت بدست نمیاد و اگرم بیاد مفت نمی ارزه ....

----------

